# If At First They Don't Like It....



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Give them a couple months.

I bough a heated dog bed in January for Shania. She's on Metacam for arthritis. It's not bad, she's taking a half dose by weight and not showing any symptoms. She's slower but she still takes the stairs two at a time.

Anyway, back to January. The house is freezing, Shania is staying in the water bed most of the day. Figured I'd get a heated bed for her so she could be warm without us having to cover her with blankets.

It figures that once I get the bed (Amazon is awesome) Shania hates it, of course. Will only go in it if she's told to.

Fast forward to May, Shania has been disappearing during the day. She usually hangs out in a sunny patch on the floor/bed/couch. Never the basement or my room therein. She is very much a sun worshipper. We've been worried she's starting to suffer from dementia since she'll also sit and stare into space, as much a blind dog can stare, so we're worried she's gotten herself lost in the house somewhere and can't figure out how to get out.

I can home for lunch last week and couldn't find her. Threw some lunch on and went downstairs to change the channel on the DVDR. Guess who greets me from under my end table all snuggled up in her fuzzy, warm bed?

So she hasn't been disappearing, she's just found a new place to snooze that she doesn't have to share with my mom's new, noisy, energetic, rude little dog.

Right now she is all curled up in it, snoring away. I'd move her head away from the side wall of the bed, but she is just too cute right now.


----------

